# How should I describe?



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I am producing a line of baby/toddler clothing, I need to ask a few q's 

OK, so I have designs, I am planning on printing & embroidering.

When I relabel, should I?

remove old lable if its only printed?

If I embroider do I need to state origin of garment, fiber content & then something like, decorative fibers made in ? added USA. 

Do I need to mention the fibers added if they are not sewn on, ie a patch that is applied with heat ??


THANKYOU, any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

welsy said:


> Do I need to mention the fibers added if they are not sewn on, ie a patch that is applied with heat ??
> -----------
> Or printed? ie if I screen print a onsie, do I need to alter the current info that came with the T?


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

anyone?? 

help would be greatly appreciated ???


----------

